# The saving of the Berthone crew 1882, Lowerstoft



## Pioneer1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I am trying to find out any info relating to the saving of the crew of Berthone 14th November 1882.
Robert Hooke of Lowerstoft and his crew of 31 lifeboat men braved the treacherous weather to save these men. They were all awarded a medal for their bravery. There must have been newspaper articles about it during the time, however I cannot find out anything.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

The name of the vessel was BERTHON there is plenty of information on the net,such as, http://archiver.rootsweb.ancestry.com/th/read/SUFFOLK/1997-09/0875661029 
and a couple of newspaper articles. 
Do a search useing the term, Berthon Lowestoft.

Roger


----------



## Pioneer1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks roger I will see what I can find now, however I could not find any articles about it?!!!

Cheers


----------



## Pioneer1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can still find very little, nothing about the actual event itself or those that took part. I think I need to try and source local newspapers from that time?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

There's some info here: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...429,d.d2k&fp=96913eb1426fa074&biw=794&bih=484

If that link doesn't work cut and paste Lowestoft Berthon rescue into Google and you'll get a few results back


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

You'll need to obtain a copy from the Ipswich Journal newspaper, dated 18 November 1882, page 11, which carries a report on the incident, and also the same newspaper dated 16 December 1882, page 12, concerning awards made to the crew for the rescue. Probably your best source of copies would be Ipswich Library.

Dave W


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

I've misled you slightly regarding awards made as per the report of 16 December 1882, but the lifeboat is mentioned in connection with the Berthon. There's another interesting report in the Journal dated 6 March 1883 naming Mr Parsons Norman, an artist, who displayed 'a large painting' showing the Samual Plimsoll lifeboat rescuing the creew from the Berthon. He seems to have been a very accomplished artist and maybe the painting still survives. 

You'll probably be able to obtain additional information from the archives at Poole RNLI, where many old records are kept.

Dave W


----------



## Pioneer1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dave W thank you so much for that info. I will be sure to try and get a copy of those newspapers and possibly a print of the painting if it survives.

My wife's great grandfather was one of the crew.

Thanks again


----------

